# 10 more sleeps



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

Until we arrive in Spain 

Packing up at home continues apace. Removal company arrives to collect on 1st Sep and we fly out early on 2nd.

Medical insurance application on standby as the premiums are slightly cheaper once we have our NIE. Appointment made for NIE in Elche on 10th Sep so I can buy a car (have a rental for 2 weeks from arrival) and our gestor has prepared the documents. Will also need to sign on the Padron early in Sep.

Lease for property produced (renting from a friend so lease is for TIE purposes only, we're not planning to be there a year) and my friend is getting internet installed on 31st August.

I'll be looking to open a non-resident bank account initially until my TIE is completed. Any recommendations or ones to avoid?

I was thinking of buying an Amazon Fire TV stick here in the UK and bringing it over so we can get UK channels via internet... will it work or do I need to get the Spanish variant?

I think I'm ready and covered all bases, but sod's law is always a factor..


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Pipeman said:


> Until we arrive in Spain
> 
> Packing up at home continues apace. Removal company arrives to collect on 1st Sep and we fly out early on 2nd.
> 
> ...



You'll be needing 3 months bank statements for your residency application so I would try to make an appointment as soon as possible. We've gone with Sabadell for our non-residents account, not the cheapest but easy to open & use. We made an appointment while still in the UK. Do be aware that they send your debit card to your home address, ask if you can pick it up at branch. Otherwise it will be difficult to prove use of the account for 3 months. You'll need your P60 & passport to open a non resident account, I would take your latest UK bank statements as well.

If you arrive on 2nd September & open the account the next day you will be ready to apply at the beginning of December.

Good luck & hope all goes well.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sounds good.
Can't answer your questions, but here are somethings to consider.



 Don't leave all your winter clothes behind.
 I understand that mattress sizes are different here so some people have problems with sheets fitting correctly.
 I suppose you're aware of the plug problem.
 Timetable in some relax time in that first month otherwise you're going to be running around getting hot and bothered and unable to enjoy the fact that you're in Spain


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

My UK Fire Stick works in Spain but I have a vpn installed to get brit channels.

Our gestor has told us to bring UK bank statements, so they can see my occupational pension gets paid in every 4 weeks, I also have a P60 showing my pension for the year ahead. We also have a Spanish non residential account which will show utility bills and payments.


----------



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

Timetable in some relax time in that first month....

Well, it's our 40th Wedding Anniversary on the 6th Sep, so I'm hoping the worst of the panic stuff is over by then (Bank accounts, groceries, arrival of household stuff from UK etc). Once the NIE / car purchase, Padron are done by mid Sep then hopefully things will ease up until we go for our TIE appointment later in the year


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I use tvmucho for UK television and a total of 36 channels plus catchup for €48.

Tvmucho is an app on Google play so fully legal. Plus you don't have to purchase and set up any VPN services. 

https://tvmucho.com/


Steve


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pipeman said:


> Timetable in some relax time in that first month....
> 
> Well, it's our 40th Wedding Anniversary on the 6th Sep, so I'm hoping the worst of the panic stuff is over by then (Bank accounts, groceries, arrival of household stuff from UK etc). Once the NIE / car purchase, Padron are done by mid Sep then hopefully things will ease up until we go for our TIE appointment later in the year


Not much to add but good luck with all the processes. It’s our 40th on September 13th :clap2:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> I use tvmucho for UK television and a total of 36 channels plus catchup for €48.
> 
> Tvmucho is an app on Google play so fully legal. Plus you don't have to purchase and set up any VPN services.
> 
> ...


That’s what I use, but I pay a bit more (€64) for HD. If you have a Smart TV you can download the app directly onto it. Otherwise you’ll either need a Chromecast dongle to cast it from your phone or tablet, or an Android box that connects your TV to the internet. But beware, TVMucho doesn’t work on all of those.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

Don't use Caixa non-resident account. Very expensive


----------



## Pipeman (Apr 1, 2016)

Well, we've been here for 2 weeks now and today I finally got my PC up and working! Hate using a laptop but sometimes needs must...

We've got our NIE's, signed on the Padron, opened a bank account and bought an old banger of a car. Currently in the process of completing the forms for health insurance and then it's the waiting game for TIE...

It a'int 'alf hot Mum...


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your successful move. Keep up the positive thinking and all will be well and good. 😁

Steve


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

"Tvmucho is an app on Google play so fully legal." 

Are you paying for your UK TV license? LOL, of course its not legal, technically your breaching international copyright laws left right and centre, don't panic though you won't prosecuted, not worth the hassle of chasing TV pirates and we all do it although while I don't mind paying for a VPN €48 seems a lot.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Well done on the move. And yes it's Been warm. Today is the first day it's been below 20c first thing in the morning (it was 19.6  

We've been here for a month and are just about getting used to being retired, not rushing to do stuff, sorting paperwork and I'm decorating the flat as well.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Max Rigger said:


> "Tvmucho is an app on Google play so fully legal."
> 
> Are you paying for your UK TV license? LOL, of course its not legal, technically your breaching international copyright laws left right and centre, don't panic though you won't prosecuted, not worth the hassle of chasing TV pirates and we all do it although while I don't mind paying for a VPN €48 seems a lot.


TV Mucho has now been removed from Google Play and their catch-up service has been discontinued, so you can only watch live or record future programmes. Not much use to me since I like to read reviews the day after before choosing what to see. So we're now paying €48 a year basically to watch University Challenge and the Six Nations.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

Felicidades
This is an article about Firestick in Spain. I didn’t have time to read it but it sounds good https://www.broadbandtvnews.com/2019/09/05/amazon-fire-tv-launches-in-france-italy-and-spain/


----------

